# Residential Fire Suppression System



## Kris (Oct 31, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with the Haven Fire Suppression Unit? It’s UL approved...not sure if it can be installed in lieu of residential sprinklers.

HavenOntario.com


----------



## cda (Oct 31, 2017)

Any testing or listing links???

I would say not even close to a fire sprinkler system.

I would say no if a fire sprinkler system is required, this could not be in lieu of one.


I have seen these forever, have not seen one activate. Would say they are more for small areas, and localized use:::


http://www.buckeyefire.com/spot-protection-extinguishers/horizontal-mount/


Do you sell them??


----------



## Kris (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Cda,  no I do not sell them.


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

Any links to listing and specification on the product ???


----------



## Kris (Nov 1, 2017)

I’d contact the HavenOntario.com guys. 

Info@havenontario.com is the email.  I asked them if the unit is UL approved.   Looks interesting


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2017)

Kris said:


> I’d contact the HavenOntario.com guys.
> 
> Info@havenontario.com is the email.  I asked them if the unit is UL approved.   Looks interesting




Well since they are not proud enough to make the specs easily findable,,,

Not Interested


----------



## IJHumberson (Nov 1, 2017)

From the video on the HavenOntario.com website, it looks like it's just a dry chem (ABC) extinguisher with a fusible link to activate it. (And it says "No water damage - easy to clean up" - Easy to clean up? Sure!) Definitely not going to be able to be used as a substitute for a 13D suppression system.


----------



## tmurray (Nov 2, 2017)

There is no substitute to a fire sprinkler system.

As other have said it is just a fire extinguisher hooked up to a fusible link and once it discharges it's supply of chemical suppressants, it is done. Fire sprinklers on the other hand continue to operate until the water is shut off. 

Kris, looks like you are in Toronto, What is the dwelling unit? Not much in single family homes unless you are in the suburbs.


----------



## tmurray (Nov 2, 2017)

Also, last I heard they had no ULC listing for the product, but that was a couple of years ago. They were claiming that there was no standard to test it to.


----------

